# ......la solutudine....



## lunaiena (5 Ottobre 2011)

_“No”, disse il piccolo principe. “Cerco degli amici. Che cosa vuol dire addomesticare?”
“E’ una cosa da molto tempo dimenticata. Vuol dire creare dei legami...”
“Creare dei legami?”
“Certo”, disse la volpe. “Tu, fino ad ora, per me, non sei che un ragazzino uguale a centomila ragazzini. E non ho bisogno di te. E neppure tu hai bisogno di me. Io non sono che una volpe uguale a centomila volpi. Ma se tu mi addomestichi, noi avremo bisogno l’uno dell’altro. Tu sarai per me unico al mondo, e io sarò per te unica al mondo”.
“Comincio a capire”, disse il piccolo principe. “C’è un fiore... credo che mi abbia addomesticato...”
...
Ma la volpe ritornò della sua idea:
“La mia vita è monotona. Io do la caccia alle galline, e gli uomini danno la caccia a me. Tutte le galline si assomigliano, e tutti gli uomini si assomigliano. E io mi annoio per ciò. Ma se tu mi addomestichi, la mia vita sarà come illuminata. Conoscerò un rumore di passi che sarà diverso da tutti gli altri. Gli altri passi mi fanno nascondere sotto terra. Il tuo, mi farà uscire dalla tana, come una musica. E poi, guarda! Vedi, laggiù in fondo, dei campi di grano? Io non mangio il pane e il grano, per me è inutile. I campi di grano non mi ricordano nulla. E questo è triste! Ma tu hai dei capelli color dell’oro. Allora sarà meraviglioso quando mi avrai addomesticato. Il grano, che è dorato, mi farà pensare a te. E amerò il rumore del vento nel grano...”
La volpe tacque e guardò a lungo il piccolo principe:
“Per favore... addomesticami”, disse.
“Volentieri”, rispose il piccolo principe, “ma non ho molto tempo, però. Ho da scoprire degli amici, e da conoscere molte cose”.
“Non si conoscono che le cose che si addomesticano”, disse la volpe. “Gli uomini non hanno più tempo per conoscere nulla. Comprano dai mercanti le cose già fatte. Ma siccome non esistono mercanti di amici, gli uomini non hanno più amici. Se tu vuoi un amico addomesticami!”
“Che bisogna fare?” domandò il piccolo principe.
“Bisogna essere molto pazienti”, rispose la volpe. “In principio tu ti sederai un po’ lontano da me, così, nell’erba. Io ti guarderò con la coda dell’occhio e tu non dirai nulla. Le parole sono una fonte di malintesi. Ma ogni giorno tu potrai sederti un po’ più vicino...”
Il piccolo principe ritornò l’indomani.
“Sarebbe stato meglio ritornare alla stessa ora”, disse la volpe. “Se tu vieni per esempio tutti i pomeriggi alle quattro, dalle tre io comincerò ad essere felice. Col passare dell’ora aumenterà la mia felicità. Quando saranno le quattro, incomincerò ad agitarmi e ad inquietarmi; scoprirò il prezzo della felicità! Ma se tu vieni non si sa quando, io non saprò mai a che ora prepararmi il cuore... Ci vogliono i riti!”.
“Che cos’è un rito?”(...)
“E’ quello che fa un giorno diverso dagli altri giorni, un’ora dalle altre ore.”(...)
Così il piccolo principe addomesticò la volpe.
E quando l’ora della partenza fu vicina: 
“Ah!” disse la volpe, “...piangerò”.
“La colpa è tua”, disse il piccolo principe, “io, non ti volevo far del male, ma tu hai voluto che ti addomesticassi...”
“E’ vero”, disse la volpe.
“Ma piangerai!” disse il piccolo principe.
“E’ certo”, disse la volpe.
“Ma allora che ci guadagni?”
“Ci guadagno”, disse la volpe, “il colore del grano”.
(Saint-Exupéry, 1943)._


----------

